

Generation Y the least engaged - brooksbp
http://www.management-issues.com/2008/8/11/research/generation-y-the-least-engaged.asp

======
brooksbp
So true. I can relate pretty close, doing an internship and seeing these exact
traits.

------
trezor
I'm just in this borderland. I'm born in 1978, and I notice lots of people
around my age feel very little responsibility about the job they are doing.
They try to get by doing minimal effort, and expect to get maximum
compensation.

Unfortunately, this actually works in a job market with a major shortage in
the work-force. Some of them gets paid more than I do ;)

~~~
brooksbp
Great point. Did not consider the competitiveness aspect. There are ~50
students majoring in CS in my graduating class, ~40 class below, <30 below
that...

dear god, our field is already challenging enough, though we could use some
competition amongst us in corporate! :P

